# 44 pt buck in noble county



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

Has anybody heard of this buck this week? my brother in-law says its true !


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

I saw a 28 point that got hit by a car in New Cumberland Ohio about 10 years ago and was surprised at small of a deer it was.( Probably 130lbs walking)
44 point is insane, I'd love to see a picture of that one. Did your brotherinlaw say how big the deer was?


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

my brother in-law said it was 447lbs, i not sure if he was pulling my leg or what and he said it got a police excort down to columbus in a armormed truck! he also said it took like ten guys to move him!!


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

Sounds like one of those renegade elk made it down from Pa.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

There is an Elk farm in Morgan not too far from the Noble county line...  
well maybe too far...  
Anyway there are no bucks of that size  in this state I'd dare say


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

We shot a 28 point that field dressed at 265 pounds five years ago. Couldn't handle that clumsy weight to put it in the truck so we borrowed the farmers front end loader. The main rack was a fairly balanced 10 pointer but had a cluster of fairly long stickers at the base of the antlers and others scattered through the rack. I can believe 40 plus points after witnessing the 28. The weight of 447 pounds seems doubtful to me. Would have thought news like this would make the papers in the local area.


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm having just a little trouble believing the part about the police escort and an armored truck.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

Stumpsitter, can you think of how much the world record whitetail deer would be worth ? I say what 2million easy! oh by the way what is the world record now? anybody know?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry, no dead dear is worth that much. I know people like to start rumors and claim such and such company offered huge dollars for a record deer, but not that much. Even the Albia buck only sold for $100k.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

aw I beg to differ...
If you use a certain gun, bow, scent, camo clothes or anything of that nature plus charge fees for doing shows, photo ops mag articles... charge for replica mount fees anything to make $$$ 
I think after all is said and done you could make a million easy maybe two


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

OK, I didn't really consider everything. With the right marketing, it could be worth quite a bit. Still, I find this story a bit far fetched, to say the least.


> he said it got a police excort down to columbus in a armormed truck! he also said it took like ten guys to move him!!


It would take a deer of world record proportions to be worth that kind of money and attention. I'd like to think we'd of heard something about it by now. And it took 10 people to move it? Come on now, that's just silly.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

yea ...
In a couple years it may even be 600lbs and 100pts


----------

